# Emiel866's Collection



## Emiel866 (Nov 26, 2014)

A quick pic of my always growing wax collection...









Not everything is on this pic 

Updated pic 25052015









Update 11122015


















*Dodo Juice*
Supernatural Iroku
Supernatural Hybrid
Supernatural Hybrid 'Handsigned'
Rainforest Rub Golden Dodo Edition
Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition
Purple Haze Pro Edition
Diamond White
Light Fantastic
Basic of Bling wax

*Soft99*
Authentic Premium
Fusso Dark
Fusso Light
King of Gloss Dark
King of Gloss Light
Metalica
Mirror Shine
Tire wax

*Collinite*
915
845
476s

*Poorboy's World*
EX-P
Natty's Paste wax
Wheel Sealant

*Bouncer's*
Two Zero One Four Limited
Capture the Rapture
Fortify 'Handsigned'
Looking Sweet Wheel wax

*ArtDeShine*
ArtDeKotsos Obsidian wax

*Monello*
Ibrido Edizione Limitata

*Pinnacle*
Souverän
Signature Series II

*Autoglym*
High Definition wax

*Angelwax*
Guardian

*Power Maxed*
Xmas Pud 2014 Limited
Monsoon

*Finish Kare*
1000P High Temp wax

*Migliore*
Competizione 'DW GB'
Originale

*AutoBrite*
Distinction Nr. 099

*Auto Finesse*
Spirit
Soul

*Obi Dan Karnaubi*
Chocwork Orange

*Son1c Wax*
Grinch Waxmas

*Waxaddict*
Signature Blend Vitreo

I love DW and some samples 

Update 20012015









Will add some more additions later, also my sprays sealants are not on the list yet ,)


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice collection.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Whats soft99 like as a wax?


----------



## Emiel866 (Nov 26, 2014)

I really like em, due to their workability, in sun shade and even in colder weather, very durable, but a pure carnauba wax will give a more deeper wetlook to the paint


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice collection. Looks like I'm going to have some competition from you in the future. 
Keep collecting mate and enjoy them.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice collection :thumb:


----------



## addy (Oct 28, 2011)

Thats a nice collection you have.
Isn't there a little bag for the Souveran.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks like someone's got a wax addiction lol, nice collection bud


----------



## Emiel866 (Nov 26, 2014)

waxtrucker said:


> Looks like someone's got a wax addiction lol, nice collection bud


Maybe a little addiction haha


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice uve got all the soft99 waxes,just for collection öre also use?


----------



## Emiel866 (Nov 26, 2014)

southwest10 said:


> Nice uve got all the soft99 waxes,just for collection öre also use?


I have nearly all the Soft99 waxes who Jackie from Nipponshine stocks, I have a genuine Japanese Evo so it matches the car haha! I collect and use em


----------



## Emiel866 (Nov 26, 2014)

List updated 20 01 2015


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice collection,you almost have as much as me.SJ.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

That's some collection you have there, very nice.


----------

